# Capt. Nathan's Open Dates with Good Winds Forecasted; Seadrift, TX. 5/19-5/22/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The break in the winds we have been hoping for shows up next week. Monday-Friday, May 18-22nd is all a light north to east wind.

Iâ€™m open all week if anybody wants to sight cast or wade artificial. Gonna be a great week with some solid fish caught.

Give us a call to book your trip!


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

looking forward to Monday, hope we get into them like last summer..
We must have caught 50 NICE reds sight casting!


----------

